# [EVDL] ac geo



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My daily driver is a 1993 geo metro with 25 , 200ah TS cells (lifepo4)
400 lbs., has 50 mile range . I just installed an 8" ac motor and
curtis , 500 amp controller(ac-30 kit). Pack voltage is about 82
volts, the performance is much better than the adc 8", current draw at
60 mph is down to 170 amps from 200. Guess my range will go up , if I
can keep my foot out of it.it's a lot more peppy too.Not sure what
regen will do for my range , but it will save the brakes and it's fun
to see 50-60 amps going back into the pack. I Have the EV grin all
over my face.finally an afordable ac drive, the new curtis ac
controller has a high voltage cut off at 130 volt, more power is
waiting by just adding more cells. Brian

-- 
Brian D. HAll
Thunderstruck-ev.com
3200 Dutton Ave #319
Santa Rosa, Ca 95407
707-575-0353 voice
707-544-5304 fax

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brian D. Hall wrote:
> > My daily driver is a 1993 geo metro with 25 , 200ah TS cells (lifepo4)
> > 400 lbs., has 50 mile range . I just installed an 8" ac motor and
> > curtis , 500 amp controller(ac-30 kit). Pack voltage is about 82
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian

Who did you get motor and conttoller from?

Quite interested.

Dan Bentler



----- Original Message ----
From: Rick Beebe <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 26, 2008 1:39:19 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ac geo



> Brian D. Hall wrote:
> > My daily driver is a 1993 geo metro with 25 , 200ah TS cells (lifepo4)
> > 400 lbs., has 50 mile range . I just installed an 8" ac motor and
> > curtis , 500 amp controller(ac-30 kit). Pack voltage is about 82
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in answering, , but this is correct, both the
ac-30 and ac-31 use the same motor , just a different controller,We
can cap the rpm where we want to up to 8000 rpm, but there is not much
power after 6000 rpm, so I think this will be the standard
setting.(6000 rpm), we can get 8000 rpm from 36 volts, ac systems do
not have the same volt to rpm as a dc motor might have. I found this
out the hard way when I ran a 48 volt ac motorcycle down to 12 volts
but was still going 40 mph.
it is the price for motor , controller , wire harness and 840 spy
glass. the spy glass ( instrumentation) gives out amps, soc, voltage,
rpm , motor temp and mph( single speed set-up).motor mount and shaft
size is the same as a adc 8" motor.
a few weeks later and I"m still loving the geo, it will do 80mph.
hope that helps, Brian




date: Thu, 4 Dec 2008 16:34:57 -0700
From: "Zeke Yewdall" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ac geo
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1

I'm thinking that because this is an AC motor, the only difference between
the AC-30 and the AC-31 is the controller -- a higher voltage controller
would allow putting a little more power into the motor at the same amperage,
hence higher torque, but since the rpm is not really voltage dependent as in
a DC motor, the same rpm limit for both might be correct. Is that the price
with the matching controller? If so, that's pretty attractive.... I've been
playing around with the idea of doing a Subaru Justy with an AC system and
Lion batteries of some sort (after I get my truck running... can't have two
unfinished EV's at once , and it would be perfect for that. Does the 8"
motor share a bolt pattern with say, an 8" ADC? so we could use existing
adaptors perhaps?

Z

-- 
Brian D. HAll
Thunderstruck-ev.com
3200 Dutton Ave #319
Santa Rosa, Ca 95407
707-575-0353 voice
707-544-5304 fax

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Any chance of getting some pictures of the motor and installation?




> Brian D. Hall wrote:
> >
> > Sorry for the delay in answering, , but this is correct, both the
> > ac-30 and ac-31 use the same motor , just a different controller,We
> ...


----------

